# Beef Wellington with Shortcrust Pastry



## Iain (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am attempting my first Beef Wellington for Christmas dinner this year and have found a recipe online which I will use as a general guideline, this recipe however uses puff pastry which I wish to substitute for shortcrust due to family preference.  I am worrying that this might turn out a bit stodgy or affect the cooking of the beef fillet, could someone advise me on any amendments I need to account for or should I be OK following the recipe?


Many Thanks


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 20, 2016)

Should be just fine with the shortcrust pastry.  Both have the same ingredients, just different preparation methods.


----------



## Iain (Dec 20, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Should be just fine with the shortcrust pastry.  Both have the same ingredients, just different preparation methods.



Thanks PF60, I had images of me ruining Christmas dinner


----------



## jennyema (Dec 20, 2016)

I wouldn't try that ... puff pastry and short crusts are so different.  It might make cooking the meat tricky or affect the duxelles.

Maybe google it to see how you need to adjust for it.


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 20, 2016)

I've seen recipes that separate the duxelles and the pastry with crepes or very thin slices of ham so that the pastry cooks correctly and isn't soggy.  

There are several recipes to be found using shortcrust pastry, so I believe PF is correct, though I've never tried it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 20, 2016)

I last had it with shortcrust in the 60's, my BF's Mom made it.  Puff Pastry was not found in the store at that time.


----------

